# CYCLONE COASTER 4th Annual FREE SWAPMEET Sunday May 16th 2010 - SoCal - Correction



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2010)

I am posting this again to clear up the date on the swapmeet 

*CYCLONE COASTER 4th Annual - FREE - SWAP MEET - Sunday May 16th 2010 - SoCal 
Join CYCLONE COASTER for another FREE Swap Meet @ the PIKE bar & Grill - 1836 East 4th Street, Long Beach CA

SUNDAY May 16th 2010
Rain or Shine
7:00am - 10:30am

All the details are on the CYCLONE COASTER website - click the link below for all of our latest events* -


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2010)

*ALSO WE HAVE OUR RIDE THIS SUNDAY - May 2nd 2010 - 10am from Portfolio Coffeehouse *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2010)

*CYCLONE COASTER Swap Meet is only a week away !!!     May 16th 2010*

come one -- come all


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 6, 2010)

How big are these swap meets usually? I have never been, and would like to bring a truckload of stuff..?

Dustin


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2010)

Truckloads of stuff have a tendency to make swap meets grow tremendously.
Bring it on down!


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 6, 2010)

good deal, Hofally this will be a good showing! I will post this link on some threads on other sites I belong to as well...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 10, 2010)

Bump to the top...Come on out FREE FREE FREE to buy and sell.


----------



## TheSaint (May 15, 2010)

*Yikes!*

Yes Im hoping I can score a long time collector's vast inventory for FIDDY BUX! Yep
thats my angle.

Now for some real news, a long time collector just won the Lottery and is celebrating at THIS very PIkE SwAp Meet with a circus act. Just think of it as a StreetPerson Cirque de Soleil?
DareChimps on OG BlueAerocycles jumping XGames style MegaRamps, Multiple StreetPerson Clowns on modified original SupaDeluxoAutoSycles with tinsnip shortened
fenders to do wheeelies easier then GhostRiding the bisickles into Brick Wallls. Then the Grandmaster of Evil BikeCollectors with a Vintage Top Hat and backpack Schlitz Malt Liquor Kegger with one o those CwaZy Straws never leaving his mouth. He has a trophy Paper Bag Full O' S##t to swap with the sellers for equal amount of S##t lined on the their tables!

Yup comon down for a fun time for all,
TheSaint from RedOndO


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 15, 2010)

I have to work late, but am hoping to make it out!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 17, 2010)

well drove all the way down and all the way back and it was definitely worth it!
sold some junk I didn't need, and bought some junk I don't need.
got a set of black wall Duro tires from Mark, and a red set from Frank, I bought a cool accessory Delta tail light. I bought a Breakfast Burrito from "The Pike" and a beer at lunch and still came home ahead.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 18, 2010)

It was a good loacal swap. Several vendors and lots of buyers. A couple motorbikes for sale. A large post war cycletruck basket in good condition was purchased for $100. And I sold one of my Rangers later that day to someone who was at the swap. No pics from me I woke up at 4:00 a.m. to carpool and I was tired to say the least...Thanks Frank for all your efforts organizing for us to buy and sell for free!!!


----------

